# comment supprimer des document dans le partage des fichier



## jordan789 (21 Janvier 2012)

bonjour 
je voulais savoir comment on peux effacer des document dans cette partie la, donc dans la partie apps, quand l'ipad est connecté, et dans ocument de partage
car entre garage band, rockmate etc sa en fait beaucoup et j'arrive pas a les supprimer
sur garage band j'arrive pas a les supprimer sur ipad comme sur mac 
et sur rockmate je les est supprimer sur ipad mais il ne se supprime pas sur mac


----------



## arbaot (21 Janvier 2012)

Dans iTunes 
*Sélectionner* le fichier dans la liste avec un *clic* souris ou Cde+clic pour plusieurs fichiers
puis appuyer sur la touche *[Supp]* ou [<--] du clavier 
confirmer *(Supprimer)* dans la boite de dialogue

sinon en utilisant un logiciel tiers comme Phone Disk
qui permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre dans le Finder avec les Documents des app d'iBidule(s) connecté(s) en USB


----------



## jordan789 (21 Janvier 2012)

d'accord, plus c** que sa tu meurs --'
merci en tout cas x)


----------

